# need advice on a dwarf gecko setup



## crazydog777 (May 3, 2011)

Hello I want to get a dwarf gecko and i mainly the only pet shops we got is small family owned and the large pet at home stores I would like advice on a decent setup for the best posiable life for the reptile I have no equipment and starting from scratch so all the information you can give and a list of what i will need will be a great help thanks for looking and looking forward to replies for a first time to be reptile owner:help:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome to RFUK!

The name "dwarf gecko" could apply to many different geckos - which may have very different care requirements. If you could let us know what sort of gecko (latin name would be great) then I am sure we could help you


----------



## crazydog777 (May 3, 2011)

*dwarf gecko*

this is the one im on about Dwarf Sand Geckos (Stenodactylus species)


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

hello and welcome indeed ^_^

well since stenodacytus species dont grow very large it'll be just fine in a 30x30x30 vivarium some places actually do starter kits for this species although isn't very common compared to like your beardie or leopard gecko starter kits.

Being a desert animal sand would be the best substrate as they like to burrow. Personally i'm in favour of using calcium sand over other sands due to if the geckos lick a bit of the sand when catching prey its just extra calicum not going to do them any harm although just monitor that he doesn't eat LOADS of it lol could create calcium inbalance..

Then your standard heat mat on one side and u can use either a sunglow bulb which would give the right temperatures in the viv or try using a UVB 2.0 bulb although i am not sure whether the temps would get to the right levels with that bulb over the sunglows thats something to try... its a tricky one with geckos that are thought of as nocturnal because new evidence has been proven about them being crepuscular instead so therefore beneifit from UVB may not be ESSIENTIAL but won't do any harm putting it in for them. 2 theremometers on both side to monitor cool side temp and warm side and then your normal decor for the viv with 2 hides on either side hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Cant give much advice on the species in question but will give you a warning about using calci sands some people have no problems with their reptiles while using it. but an increasing amount of owners are having problems have provided a link to look at but please google it before deciding to use it.
Calcium Sand Substrates - Dangers


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

heylo but could you not use that arguement against the other sands as well?? i mean its more digestable then other sands so...? why do ppl warn off calci sand? its a tough one guess maybe just personal preference u think?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

lukeors said:


> heylo but could you not use that arguement against the other sands as well?? i mean its more digestable then other sands so...? why do ppl warn off calci sand? its a tough one guess maybe just personal preference u think?


Not really i agree any loose substrate can cause impaction including calci sand only a tiny amount can be digested. but this is not the issue i was referring to have a read of the link i added and do a google search and see what you think there are so many problems with calci sand i just don't see any added benefit from using it.
i am by no means telling people not to use it just informing people that may not be aware of the dangers this substrate poses.


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

fair doos amigo what do you use for your geckos outta curiosity? so would your recommendation be against calci sand what would u say?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

lukeors said:


> fair doos amigo what do you use for your geckos outta curiosity? so would your recommendation be against calci sand what would u say?


For my adult leopard geckos Viv's i use textured rock effect lino / vinyl flooring if weight wasn't an issue i would most likely use thin natural stone tiles.
for hatch-lings and juveniles i use kitchen roll.
i avoid loose substrates with my Leo's because of the risks and because a loose substrate it is not needed for them to live a long happy healthy life.
i know what i use is not natural for them but neither is 2 inch's of loose sand yes they will come into contact with sand in the wild but not deep loose sand will be more like a clay sun baked hard sort of surface.
sorry have gone way off topic to the original question on dwarf geckos apologies for clogging up your thread. :blush:


----------



## crazydog777 (May 3, 2011)

thats ok i will defo stay away from calci sand and any other losse partical stuff thanks for the info


----------

